# Roasted Pepper and Artichoke Bites



## caliloo (Oct 28, 2006)

I make this recipe quite often and every loves it. It is a nice change form the Artichoke Dip and is beautiful on a serving platter....

Alexa

Roasted Pepper and Artichoke Puffs (about 4 dozen)
 
2 Tbsp unsalted butter
1 bunch scallions, trimmed and minced
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 can (13 ¼ oz) artichoke bottoms, drained and cut into ¼ inch dice
3 oz thinly sliced prosciutto , minced
3 Tbsp finely shredded fresh basil
2 oz Parmesan, grated (about ½ cup)
2 oz Jarlsberg or Gruyere cheese grated (about ½ cup)
1 Tbsp fresh lemon juice
½ cup Hellman’s mayonnaise
3 red bell peppers
3 yellow bell peppers
¼ cup olive oil
2 Tbsp balsamic vinegar
Fresh ground pepper & salt to taste
 

Melt the butter in a small skillet over medium high heat. Add the scallions and garlic and cook, stirring frequently, until just softened about 2 – 3 min. Transfer to a med mixing bowl.
Add the artichoke bottoms, proscuitto, basil, parmesan and Jarlsberg to the scallions and toss to combine. Sprinkle with lemon juice and pepper. Bind the mixture with mayo and refrigerate at least 1 hour.
Prepare the peppers: Preheat the oven to 400F. Stem & seed each pepper, then cut into chunks about 2 x 1 ½ inches. Place the peppers in a single layer in a large shallow baking dish. Drizzle peppers with olive oil and vinegar and sprinkle with salt and pepper. Roast the peppers 15 minutes, stirring once halfway through the cooking time. Remove from the oven and let cool.
 
When ready to serve the hors d’oeuvres, preheat the broiler. Mound about 2 tsp  of the artichoke mixture onto each pepper wedge. Arrange in rows on a baking sheet and broil 3 – 4 inches from the heat until puffed and bubbly about 2 minutes. Let cool a few minutes then transfer to a tray and pass with plenty of napkins.
 
 
From Cold-Weather Cooking by Sarah Leah Chase


----------



## cjs (Oct 28, 2006)

Now, doesn't that sound tasty!! duly copied.


----------

